
FOSDEM video streaming, post-mortem - Morgawr
http://blog.sesse.net/blog/tech/2014-02-02-22-06_fosdem_video_streaming_post_mortem.html
======
mtrimpe
Very cool job. However if you ever need something like this yourself and a
non-OSS solution is OK then there are plenty of Wowza CDNs where you can just
set up VLC to stream to RTMP/RTSP which can be repeated world-wide and handle
multiple thousands of viewers.

Surprisingly enough, or not if you think about it for a bit, houses of worship
are currently the main target market for these solutions.

AWS used this as the example for one of its first CloudFormation templates and
has a nice tutorial for it at [1] and if you want to build one yourself Ian
Beyer has some nice write-ups on the topic [2].

[1]
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudFront/latest/Developer...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudFront/latest/DeveloperGuide/wowza-
creating-stack.html)

[2] [http://blog.ianbeyer.com/2012/10/14/creating-a-global-
stream...](http://blog.ianbeyer.com/2012/10/14/creating-a-global-streaming-
cdn-with-wowza/)

------
sqs
It's awesome that the Go devroom was the most-watched stream!

